# Founding an association on aquatic plants



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

What are the advantages of founding a formal association on aquatic plants? What are the disadvantages?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I would be interested in finding this out as well. Me and about 4 other people in CT, USA want to start a plant club. But we aren't sure if becoming official is worth it.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, there would be live 3 D interaction with fellow humans versus being glued to a computer monitor while searching for hours for the information you are looking for. 

I would imagine being able to spend time in the flesh with fellow hobbyists would be extremely rewarding!


----------



## fantasticaqua (Jun 20, 2006)

I think the advantage would be that it gives people a formal place and time to get together and an excuse to meet new people with the same interests. The disadvantage is that every organization gets political in one way or another. one person wants one thing and another wants something else. the key is comprimise. Just my opinion...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I think Faruk also meant what sort of benefits do you get from having an official title of "... national plant club," or similarly, do you have to pay for titles for official plant clubs? Is the cost ($, organizational time, effort, etc...) of becoming official worth it? Or is it better to remain an unofficial plant club?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, if he is able to form one in Upstate New York near the Capital District;

he will earn one big smooch on the forehead from me. :kiss:



> The disadvantage is that every organization gets political in one way or another. one person wants one thing and another wants something else.


 :bounce:

I just want happy plants & happy fish!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Sort of.. Actually I have some experiences. With a group of friends we founded an official association (Aquarists Association) in Turkey in 2005. There were no active official aquaristic community registered by the nation prior to that time. One of our purpose was to register it and get the identity of a non-governmental organization. With this identity we were going to be able to apply to some funds provided by European Union in the protection of the environment/wild life matters. I was searching the funding sources for endemic species. Turkey is a quickly developing country in industry and the cost of it is the depletion or the contamination of the freshwater sources. My purpose was to find an academic support from a biology department and propose a collaborative project to the ministry. After the first year of its establishment I preferred to be passive in the association and I don't know now what is going on related to this purpose. 

Actually, prior to that attempt within the association, with another group of friends whom wanted to cultivate aquatic plants in Turkey, we prepared a proposal and submitted to ministry. In our project we were proposing a technology transfer and interaction with Tropica. Unfortunately Tropica rejected our call for collaboration and thus we withdrew the project. 

So, one advantage is the identity which is a key to apply for financial sources to make some improvements in the state of our hobby. The disadvantage is that these things require a significant level of commitment which also needs to be consistent for many years. This type of requirement is unfortunately in conflict with the "hobby" concept. I am eager to spend my energy in these domains but such association business requires a team work rather than one man work.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Faruk, you never cease to amaze me. Wow!


----------

